
GraphQL Mesh - diggan
https://github.com/Urigo/graphql-mesh
======
beders
In the Clojure world, Pathom scratches the same itch and seamlessly connects
different domains that can then be queried together.

It uses EQL behind the scenes and also converts to GraphQL

~~~
diggan
That's very interesting and something I've been looking for the past months,
so thank you for sharing!

------
aplummer
This is an open question to the comment community, is anyone here making
tradeoffs between GraphQL and using HTTP2 for these existing APIs? I'd be
really interested to know which way people landed and why.

~~~
shanemhansen
Well a regular http API is going to be better for caching. Right now I'm only
aware of one product that supports caching in graphql but there are hundreds
of thousands of CDN nodes around the world that will cache the result of 'GET
/product/5'

HTTP2 is great if you have independent requests and want to avoid head of line
blocking. I'm not aware of any sort of streaming/partial result capabilities
for graphql.

Graphql is great if you want to give a trusted client a richer API and/or if
your infrastructure has good ways of handling abusive API users.

~~~
TurningCanadian
[https://www.apollographql.com/docs/link/links/http/#options](https://www.apollographql.com/docs/link/links/http/#options)

useGETForQueries

------
cameronfraser
Posted previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22665276](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22665276)

------
AzzieElbab
About time, very cool

------
viveknidhi
Awesome

